# How do I skin a coyote



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

:-? :roll:  :beer: :sniper: :evil: :lol:  :withstupid: :eyeroll:


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Go to www.coyotesunset.com and look in the archives at the **** skinning threads. Coyote are case skun just like the ****. I'm hoping that this fall we will be able to get a skinning thread here on Nodak with pics of the most popular furbears.


----------

